# hello... 17 yr old lookin for advice on how to bulk up (lots to read)



## kseer (Aug 24, 2007)

well im usally posting on bodybulding.coms forums but this one seemed a litle more...expierienced... anyway my 3 main goals are to loose my gut firm my chest up alot and bulk up... i just need help on some supplements diet plan and workout routine.I was gonna buy some optimum 100% whey and some fish oil and and maybe some muscle milk animal pack  (swallowing lots of pills does not phase me since i take alot of prescrips).I have a home gym with a olympic bar and bench and some dumbells. I also have a sound fitness right next too my house. I weigh 138.6 and am 5 ft 8 i eat lots junk food and red meat and cheese and have never touched a vegie except potatoes in my life... so eating ALOT healthier will be hard but i can manage to cut out my candy / chips and fast food intake. well thats about it thanks if you actually read all that


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2007)

kseer welcome to IM! 

start by reading this: 10 Things You Must Do to Gain Muscle Mass!


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to Ironmag.


----------



## cjm (Aug 31, 2007)

hi kseer


----------

